# My dog...



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I call her my dog cause in a sense its like having one- I dont mean to boast but has anyone ever seen a young dragon with such color? I should have made this a poll- Yes or No?

View attachment 113871

View attachment 113872


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Great color.. Very cute..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

can he spit fire


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

awwww littlething
I want one


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Cute little mongrel


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet looking beardeddragon


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

She's a beaut


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

So beautiful King of Kings, I am attracted.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Very nice dragon... Great color...

I had one with almost NO color... all white...


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

you gotta stop putting up pics... your gonna make me go out and buy one of those little guys.
looking very nice...

how much time do you spend vs. your fish?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like some nice color on that dragon. My friend has one of those and its getting big, I believe its about 16 inches or so.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Silence said:


> So beautiful King of Kings, I am attracted.


Maybe offer it a peice of cake to get the ball rollin


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

there are nice color variets out there...keep feeding those good color enhancing foods and powdered vitamins!!


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

WOOOOW

what kind of dragon is that?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome little guy you have there.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> Very nice dragon... Great color...
> 
> I had one with almost NO color... all white...


I have seen the white versions in pics and really like them! but my favorite morph is one with bright yellow--- out of the couple hundred or so babies i had to choose from this one had the most promise... and im not second guessing myself


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I would rather have had one with color like yours... Needless to say, I gave mine away as a full grown white male to a breeder.


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Actually that has not that much color at all...
I bred them alot in the past now i only breed them once in a while i got more into the snake breeding ..Take a look 
www.arxreptiles.com


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i dunno, his has pretty good color, probably enough to run with the best on that site...!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

shenlonco1 said:


> Actually that has not that much color at all...
> I bred them alot in the past now i only breed them once in a while i got more into the snake breeding ..Take a look
> www.arxreptiles.com


your a breeder and your telling me that dragon doesnt have much color? wow? keep in mind this is a very young dragon...6-7inches....wow, and you were a breeder? this guy was hand picked by the top breeder in wisconsin... and you were a breeder?


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Actually i had ones at that size that had about 10 times the color of the one you shown!
Also i had adults that turned out so nice they where lemon yellow and bright orange in color!
Also had some that were bright yellow or orange with purple side bar markings.
they where so nice the best breeder in the world SANDFIRE DRAGON RANCH was offering me up to $1000.00 for adult sized dragons!!

Yours is hand picked well if you think it's a good one then to you it shale be but from me breeding them for over 13 years i am telling you right out and simple it's not that good and will most likly turn out not to hot as an adult.... i have gotten $300.00 for some of mine 6 years ago they where so nice at the size you have shown in the picture.

Good luck with it.
no matter what beardies are cool pets!! 



KINGofKINGS said:


> Actually that has not that much color at all...
> I bred them alot in the past now i only breed them once in a while i got more into the snake breeding ..Take a look
> www.arxreptiles.com


your a breeder and your telling me that dragon doesnt have much color? wow? keep in mind this is a very young dragon...6-7inches....wow, and you were a breeder? this guy was hand picked by the top breeder in wisconsin... and you were a breeder?
[/quote]


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

your right man... my dragon has no color and probably isnt gonna turn out so good! damnit! what was i thinking?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks pretty awsome to me


----------

